
Show HN: Videobox: How AI can help you understand the contents of your videos - matryer
https://blog.machinebox.io/introducing-videobox-how-ai-can-help-you-understand-the-contents-of-your-videos-dd77f17444e2
======
infinitone
I tried setting up a tagbox, image gets pulled fine, it starts fine and says
'box ready' but when i go to localhost:8080 - it doesn't load.

Running latest docker 17.12.0-ce on windows 10.

------
dalacv
i just tried googling videobox. that was interesting

